

ACME Dashboard – Bootstrap Admin Template - mrholek
http://clabs.co/projects/acme_less/index.html

======
arcdigital
Here's a link to buy it - [https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/acme-dashboard-
admin-templat...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/acme-dashboard-admin-
template-WB0JLR295)

------
throwaway1979
Cute! What are you using for the graphs (and the mini graphs)?

~~~
ko_hol
jquery sparklines & jquery flot

------
nikentic
Really liking the layout of this.

------
tegansnyder
This is nicely pieced together.

